# old school bmx gt interceptor ready to ride



## lllm (Jan 31, 2011)

up for sale is a gt interceptor its be redone to what u see in pics it has nos gt forks /gt piston stem/ gt seat clamp/gt stamped post /gt seat/gt 36 spoke aluminum rimsnew gum wall tires/repacked gt 1 pc cranks/diamondback pedals/new ame grips and a new odyssey slic cable & avid rear brakes it rides just as good as it looks $165.00 takes it and i will ship if interested please call 508 567 5689 or email me at bink7987@comcast.net


----------



## lllm (Feb 1, 2011)

i will take serious offers thanks guys


----------



## lllm (Feb 3, 2011)

the lowest i can go is $150.00 shipped thanks


----------



## lllm (Feb 5, 2011)

Sold///////////////////////////////////


----------



## BIGWHEELS (Feb 16, 2011)

wow thats a great deal and great buy.I sure would like to talk to u brotha,your builds are awsome....BIGWHEELS


----------

